# This one is going to be tough.



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The leak is at the base of the street heel inlet 90°. The tub is entering into a street santee above the heel. The sink ties in below, I have to pull the furnace and evaporator coil for access. It’s a townhouse so the wall on the other side is someone else’s house.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Still trying to learn posting pictures without doubling them


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

high ball and run


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

That's a nightmare everything so tight... I hate how they squash everything together in these new houses


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I hate running from a challenge like a pussie just because something is tough, and maybe I'd feel different if I was a one man show and all the money went to me, but sometimes high balling and running is the best option, for your sanity.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I hate running from a challenge like a pussie just because something is tough, and maybe I'd feel different if I was a one man show and all the money went to me, but sometimes high balling and running is the best option, for your sanity.


As a one man show these types of jobs are landmines without anyway of escaping and being maimed. For example all of those toilet flanges that are too low and or broken I tell the customer I need to cut up the ceiling or the floor to redo a portion and I won't reinstall the toilet without doing it properly. Only a few will accept this and the majority think I'm scamming them into big money, they start arguing, they don't mind it's all right, they won't file a complaint , whatever. Well they usually get a hack or another company to finish the job. If you do put the toilet back on, now I'm responsible with the civil court, kangaroo court, bad reviews. Putting a highball bid, they might turn around and file a complaint of a high price and those entities will be knocking on my door. I sometimes wish to be a tile guy, they can screw up as much as they want and do hack plumbing and nothing will happen to them.

Another one this guy calls to install a shower pan and faucet. The drain is exactly in the duct elbow(winners thread). I rough in the faucet while he orders a new pan. I handed him the bill thinking the hourly rate was flat rate. He also thought I'd come back and install the pan for free because he assumed flat rate. Sure I'm working between 100-200$ for a full 8 hours materials included. He never called back for the pan or to finish the trim. Plus last week I got a bad review for something similar.

I despise these situations. If I haven't been there more than a few minutes and I see that another trade needs to get involved or it's an expensive job, NO CHARGE and I freaking RUN!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you better charge a fortune to fix that, its one of those nightmare repairs, get a BIG deposit up front....if your busy with other work and its not a steady customer its not worth the time and aggravation...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> The leak is at the base of the street heel inlet 90°. The tub is entering into a street santee above the heel. The sink ties in below, I have to pull the furnace and evaporator coil for access. It’s a townhouse so the wall on the other side is someone else’s house.
> View attachment 125980
> View attachment 125981
> View attachment 125980
> View attachment 125981


I do not envy you in the least. I hope you let them know they'll need a carpenter too because you're going to have to rearrange some stuff I am sure. I can't stand it when guys use weird fittings like that and really phuck the next guy.

Also, pvc wouldn't have failed like that


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

skoronesa said:


> I do not envy you in the least. I hope you let them know they'll need a carpenter too because you're going to have to rearrange some stuff I am sure. I can't stand it when guys use weird fittings like that and really phuck the next guy.
> 
> Also, pvc wouldn't have failed like that


Then again, no one wants to pay for PVC right now.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

PVC is not failure proof. And, the material cost of PVC is not significantly higher than ABS. Either way, the HO's material costs on that repair are going to be dwarfed by labor. 
Is the leak caused by a crack in the fitting or just a holiday at the joint?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> PVC is not failure proof......


That is correct, but I've lost count of the number of abs fittings that have cracked or glue joints I have seen fail. I've maybe seen a couple bad pvc joints.

I see fewer leaking pvc joints that were never glued than I do bad abs joints that were glued by a plumber. And that really says something because in our area the hacks/diy almost exclusively use pvc because that's what the hardware stores stock.

Pvc will bend while abs will break.

.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

This is a spot where I would consider a few options vs. replacing the fittings.
After cleaning the area:
1. Epoxy. My favorite is All Crafts Professional Epoxy. Amazon has it for $30. under the name Duracraft. It bonds incredibly well...I have field tested it actively in my own home on a broken ABS (Centaur) fitting that sheared off. 
2. ABS cement in many applied goopy layers. Ever spilled a can? That shxt is tough beyond belief.
If you keep applying layers before the prior layer sets, it becomes a solid mass and is bonded.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

breplum said:


> ...........
> 2. ABS cement in many applied goopy layers. Ever spilled a can? That shxt is tough beyond belief.
> If you keep applying layers before the prior layer sets, it becomes a solid mass and is bonded.


I agree. Cut the handle off a larger fitting brush, chuck it in the drill and scrub the surface clean. Then just apply abs glue one layer at a time until you've got good coverage. Then you tell the customer that is just so it is sanitary until the carpenter opens it all up and you can come back to fix it properly. 

I love abs glue, I use it for coating the bottoms of old steel toolboxes, inside and out.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

breplum said:


> This is a spot where I would consider a few options vs. replacing the fittings.
> After cleaning the area:
> 1. Epoxy. My favorite is All Crafts Professional Epoxy. Amazon has it for $30. under the name Duracraft. It bonds incredibly well...I have field tested it actively in my own home on a broken ABS (Centaur) fitting that sheared off.
> 2. ABS cement in many applied goopy layers. Ever spilled a can? That shxt is tough beyond belief.
> If you keep applying layers before the prior layer sets, it becomes a solid mass and is bonded.


I did the ABS glue trick you’re describing at my mother in laws house when she had the same issue as a temporary repair. She ended up drywalling over it since it wasn’t leaking anymore. That was over ten years ago and it’s been fine ever since.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Here's a true hack trick. This one guy in the area fixed his leak by applying abs glue and pink fiberglass insulation in layers.... I wouldn't do it for a customer but I believe it would hold for a very long time.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said....Here's a true hack trick. This one guy in the area fixed his leak by applying abs glue and pink fiberglass insulation in layers.... I wouldn't do it for a customer but I believe it would hold for a very long time. 

A long time ago in the 70s we had 4 inch cast iron double cross up in a ceiling about 12 feet off the ground in a rental dump that
was nearly impossible to do that had a hair line crack going down one side of it...
...... Hercules used to sell orange and blue tubes of epoxy back in the 70s that you mixed together
and the stuff literally set up like concrete....we used it all the time on nasty jobs . 
My old man and myself had to repair that hair line crack with about 5 tubes of
epoxy and I suppose it is still working today,,,,, it was literally doing this or re-plumbing this dump
which they were not going to pay for as the place was going to be sold off in a few months..... 

So.....you do what you got to do to win..... 
That is what the Democrats say anyway.....😡😡😡


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> Tango said....Here's a true hack trick. This one guy in the area fixed his leak by applying abs glue and pink fiberglass insulation in layers.... I wouldn't do it for a customer but I believe it would hold for a very long time.
> 
> A long time ago in the 70s we had 4 inch cast iron double cross up in a ceiling about 12 feet off the ground in a rental dump that
> was nearly impossible to do that had a hair line crack going down one side of it...
> ...


I wonder if liquid lead would work like that for a crack....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> I wonder if liquid lead would work like that for a crack....



I would probably try some black silicone and smear it on extra thick and perhaps cut a 4 inch fernco fitting and clamp that
over the crack...... silicone just about will seal anything


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I would probably try some black silicone and smear it on extra thick and perhaps cut a 4 inch fernco fitting and clamp that
> over the crack...... silicone just about will seal anything


Not that I would actually do it for a customer or even in my house.... just thinking of temp fix till we have time.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I ended up doing the ABS glue layering trick. I barely had room for the dauber brush to get around the fitting so there would have been no room without a total tear out to replace fittings. 

Kick the can down the road mama!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> I ended up doing the ABS glue layering trick. I barely had room for the dauber brush to get around the fitting so there would have been no room without a total tear out to replace fittings.
> 
> Kick the can down the road mama!



Am I the only one who's afraid of getting sued and severely reprimanded if I did something like that? Tell me the truth are these repairs accepted?. Anyone else who wouldn't have any issues at all down the road?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Am I the only one who's afraid of getting sued and severely reprimanded if I did something like that? Tell me the truth are these repairs accepted?. Anyone else who wouldn't have any issues at all down the road?


Sued? It was leaking and now it’s not leaking. Good and fixed


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Sued? It was leaking and now it’s not leaking. Good and fixed


Yes sued, I'm not here to bash you, I'm just wondering. I say this because I get so many crazy customers I have a feeling they might say 6 months from now it started to leak again and ruined their floor for this amount of money and I would need to buy them a new floor. Since they paid you money they'll argue you had to guarantee it. I've had a few say that to me already. I've had people want me to buy them a new faucet because the cartridge replacement in their 30 year old faucet didn't work for long. I wonder if they call their insurance and the insurance tells me to foot the bill in damages. I'm very fearful I know.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I ended up doing the ABS glue layering trick. I barely had room for the dauber brush to get around the fitting so there would have been no room without a total tear out to replace fittings.
> 
> Kick the can down the road mama!


Mr. Badazz.....


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Yes sued, I'm not here to bash you, I'm just wondering. I say this because I get so many crazy customers I have a feeling they might say 6 months from now it started to leak again and ruined their floor for this amount of money and I would need to buy them a new floor. Since they paid you money they'll argue you had to guarantee it. I've had a few say that to me already. I've had people want me to buy them a new faucet because the cartridge replacement in their 30 year old faucet didn't work for long. I wonder if they call their insurance and the insurance tells me to foot the bill in damages. I'm very fearful I know.


I always try to cut out the bad fittings and redo them with new but this time it wasn’t feasible. When @breplum and @skoronesa recommended the glue trick and it worked in the past for me I had to go for it. Wasn’t another option without destroying a lot of drywall and floor joists and possibly neighbors unit for access.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Another trick or hack with ABS is, with a fine tooth saw, make some cuts of ABS pipe until you have a small pile of ABS saw shavings(like saw dust) then mix that with a slower to set up ABS glue, this is like an ABS epoxy and can be used to seal cracks and breaks, after the pipe/fitting/crack has been cleaned.
I’ve do it a few times to get out of a jam.

you’re welcome.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Nazareth said:


> high ball and run


Yes


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Tango said....Here's a true hack trick. This one guy in the area fixed his leak by applying abs glue and pink fiberglass insulation in layers.... I wouldn't do it for a customer but I believe it would hold for a very long time.
> 
> A long time ago in the 70s we had 4 inch cast iron double cross up in a ceiling about 12 feet off the ground in a rental dump that
> was nearly impossible to do that had a hair line crack going down one side of it...
> ...


Riden with Biden baby lololololol


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Riden with Biden baby lololololol



Well , try to get used to licking Chinas ass as the jobs all go away again and 
the Clinton foundation becomes rich again with kickbacks and bribes..........
I am sure you will find their butts taste great, after 4 years of trump.... 

Trump will be the last republican president too, because now with
mail in voting and all the fraud that went down, only one party will exist..... 
and eventually we will be a one party country just like China......


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Well , try to get used to licking Chinas ass as the jobs all go away again and
> the Clinton foundation becomes rich again with kickbacks and bribes..........
> I am sure you will find their butts taste great, after 4 years of trump....
> 
> ...


After trump the pervert mocked and made fun of a disabled reporter I had absolutely no use for the man or his presidenc which was mostly spent playing golf,also the way he talked about women I cant see how any woman could support the pervert but they do,but when you make fun of disabled people I wouldn't give you the sweat off my balls


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> After trump the pervert mocked and made fun of a disabled reporter I had absolutely no use for the man or his presidenc which was mostly spent playing golf,also the way he talked about women I cant see how any woman could support the pervert but they do,but when you make fun of disabled people I wouldn't give you the sweat off my balls



Don't forget about how he feels about fallen soldiers. I'm pretty sure he's talked schit about pretty much every group most people revere.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sparky said:


> After trump the pervert mocked and made fun of a disabled reporter I had absolutely no use for the man or his presidenc which was mostly spent playing golf,also the way he talked about women I cant see how any woman could support the pervert but they do,but when you make fun of disabled people I wouldn't give you the sweat off my balls


I could give a rats azz what he says..I judge by what he did, and he did plenty to make this country better, and 99.99% of the scumbag reporters deserve what Trump said to them..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Don't forget about how he feels about fallen soldiers. I'm pretty sure he's talked schit about pretty much every group most people revere.


so tell me how he feels about them...you will just repeat what fake news says....Trump fixed the VA system that was killing off vets and bolstered the military big time..he has nothing but praise and respect for all veterans...I guess you forgot biden calling the troops stupid bastards...


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*From Lest We Forget*

I understand what your saying, and all those died to keep this entire planet free and safe deserve all the respect they can get....but today's times would have most of them turning in their graves for what's going on...that's all the point I was trying to make..

I posted my answer your statement here SHT, because it doesn't belong in the Lest We Forget thread. I had hoped the threat would be non partisan. That is because, I think most of us have lost ancestors and friends in those wars and those came after them. The thread was intended to let us remember and show our pride in what they did for us.

I find it offensive that you would say my ancestors would turn over in their graves seeing a Biden's probable win. Our ancestors fought and died in a war against Nazi, Fascist and Totalitarian led countries. Where goons marched in the streets, and they built concentration camps for those they didn't like. They tortured people saying it was necessary to protect the Home Land. (Sorry that was the Father Land).

I believe our ancestors were Antifa, they had to be, else they would not have so readily gone to war against it.

I know you feel a sense of foreboding and believe you were cheated because they voted him down. Just because it suits your way of twisted thinking, it doesn't make what you said true.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

sparky said:


> After trump the pervert mocked and made fun of a disabled reporter I had absolutely no use for the man or his presidenc which was mostly spent playing golf,also the way he talked about women I cant see how any woman could support the pervert but they do,but when you make fun of disabled people I wouldn't give you the sweat off my balls


Wrong, he used that same gesture about other people including himself when he’s talking about someone being anxious or nervous.
Google it


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I could give a rats azz what he says..I judge by what he did, and he did plenty to make this country better, and 99.99% of the scumbag reporters deserve what Trump said to them..


You are part of the trump Isis state,trump and his followers are just like isis,if he told you to get in a car and blow yourself up a lot of his followers would do just that,they are brainwashed beyond reason lololololololo,show us your tax returns trumpy bear


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> Wrong, he used that same gesture about other people including himself when he’s talking about someone being anxious or nervous.
> Google it


Nope he was mocking and making fun of the disabled reporter google it and Fux News don't count


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The game is over. Time to hit the showers.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ken53 said:


> .......
> I know you feel a sense of foreboding and believe you were cheated because they voted him down. Just because it suits your way of twisted thinking, it doesn't make what you said true.


This, a million times this. He makes up anything and everything he can to justify why he thinks the world isn't the way he wants it to be, devoid of any color he doesn't like. His past anti-muslim rhetoric among many other comments has shown this.

I realize re-reading this that it could apply to any of several people


----------

